# PCGH-Graka



## ile (4. September 2012)

Ich hätte ja gerne endlich mal ne Gamer-GRAKA, die im Idle nur 0,1 Sone erreicht. Weil: Warum müssen die Lüfter mit 1080 upm laufen, wenn sie doch mit 600-700 upm unhörbar wären und die Karte statt 29 auf 31 Grad kommt?  Das  mich einfach permanent an am derzeitigen Markt. Sowas wäre schon geil.


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2012)

Siehe hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-sprechstunde/234391-pcgh-grafikkarten.html


----------



## ile (4. September 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-sprechstunde/234391-pcgh-grafikkarten.html



Ja, da wollte ich zuerst posten, geht aber schließlich nicht, da bereits locked. Das ist das Manko am Sprechstundenthread...


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2012)

kannste doch jede Karte flashen und das Lüfterprofil bearbeiten!?


----------



## ile (6. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> kannste doch jede Karte flashen und das Lüfterprofil bearbeiten!?



Ja, aber:

- Garantie weg
- Lüfter meist nicht langsamer, da Untergrenze des PWM-Spektrums bereits bei normalem BIOS erreicht, ergo: Kann gut sein, dass ich die Arbeit und das Garantiezerschießen auch noch umsonst gemacht habe...

Ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit dem Markt derzeit.


----------



## sc59 (6. September 2012)

Ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit dem Markt derzeit.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke das es jemand ganz genauso empfindet wie ich.
> bei ca. 170 Watt TDP (bsp.: GTX670) kleine Alubrocken mit Kupferkern auf einen Chip zu bauen und behaupten das ist ein WunderWerk der Technik ist lächerlich.
> Ich würde mir inzwischen ein Referenzdesigne von AMD/Nvidia wünschen wo manche Custom Hersteller nicht mehr weiter kommen.
> greetz sc59


----------



## ile (7. September 2012)

sc59 schrieb:
			
		

> [Inhalt des Posts]



 Aber echt!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. September 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gerne endlich mal ne Gamer-GRAKA, die im Idle nur 0,1 Sone erreicht. Weil: Warum müssen die Lüfter mit 1080 upm laufen, wenn sie doch mit 600-700 upm unhörbar wären und die Karte statt 29 auf 31 Grad kommt?  Das  mich einfach permanent an am derzeitigen Markt. Sowas wäre schon geil.


 
KFA GTX 580 Anarchy. 0,2 Sone mit dem VGA Tool, ansosnten 0,1 Sone iirc.
KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch bei aktuellen Karten gibt es sehr leise Modelle, aber ob 0,1 oder 0,3 Sone im Idle macht denke ich keinen Unterschied. Das hörst du warscheinlich eh nicht.
Asus GTX 660 ti wäre da mein Tipp, siehe aktuelle Print.


----------



## ile (7. September 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> KFA GTX 580 Anarchy. 0,2 Sone mit dem VGA Tool, ansosnten 0,1 Sone iirc.
> KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Auch bei aktuellen Karten gibt es sehr leise Modelle, aber ob 0,1 oder 0,3 Sone im Idle macht denke ich keinen Unterschied. Das hörst du warscheinlich eh nicht.
> Asus GTX 660 ti wäre da mein Tipp, siehe aktuelle Print.



Positive Ausnahme vielleicht, aber zu lang für viele Gehäuse, z. B. für alle Lian Li Miditower. Und: too expensive...  

Und ich persönlich höre durchaus den Unterschied zwischen 0,1 und 0,3 Sone. Und der Punkt ist doch: Keine Karte braucht im Idle 1100 upm, 800 tun es auch. Trotzdem nur in Ausnahmen erhältlich. Dabei kannste des sogar im Referenzdesign realisieren, ohne die Karte zu gefährden. That sucks so much!!! 

Die Asus 660Ti ist in der Tat ziemlich gut, aber auch hier fehlt die letzte Konsequenz - 0,2 Sone. Und die 660Ti finde ich aufgrund des Speicherinterfaces nicht sinnvoll, ne 7950/70 wäre mir da lieber und da geht's leider nur bei 0,3 Sone los...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2012)

Ich habe zwar nur die Asus DCII GTX 570 aber habe die Karte noch nie gehört außer ich habe es provoziert. Es hängt wohl auch von der Belüftung des Gehäuses ab sowie dessen Problemzone


----------



## ile (7. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar nur die Asus DCII GTX 570 aber habe die Karte noch nie gehört außer ich habe es provoziert. Es hängt wohl auch von der Belüftung des Gehäuses ab sowie dessen Problemzone



Es hängt natürlich auch davon ab, welches/welche/welchen

- Netzteil
- CPU-Kühler
- Gehäuselüfter
- Gehäuse
- Festplatte(n) 

man nutzt. Ne 570 DCII wäre ein No go für mich...


----------



## Baer.nap (7. September 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ja, aber:
> 
> - Garantie weg
> - Lüfter meist nicht langsamer, da Untergrenze des PWM-Spektrums bereits bei normalem BIOS erreicht, ergo: Kann gut sein, dass ich die Arbeit und das Garantiezerschießen auch noch umsonst gemacht habe...
> ...



gibts doch genügend wasserkühler und auch diverse shops verkaufen vormontierte


----------



## ile (7. September 2012)

Baer.nap schrieb:
			
		

> gibts doch genügend wasserkühler und auch diverse shops verkaufen vormontierte



Wasserkühlung ist no go für mich. 

Vormontierte kenne ich nur Caseking, gibt es da noch andere?


----------



## McClaine (8. September 2012)

was heisst caseking? die Hersteller verbauen die doch teilweise scho.
afterburner oder flashen, am besten aber wakü, da spart man sich den Zirkus


----------



## TuttiFrutti (8. September 2012)

Warum nicht einfach einen vga- kühler drauf montieren? Wie es mit der garantie aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## ile (8. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst caseking? die Hersteller verbauen die doch teilweise scho.
> afterburner oder flashen, am besten aber wakü, da spart man sich den Zirkus



Afterburner langt nicht, da Untergrenzen zu hoch. Flashen behagt mir nicht so.



			
				TuttiFrutti schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht einfach einen vga- kühler drauf montieren? Wie es mit der garantie aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.



1. Garantie
2. Zu aufwändig - wenns kaputt ist, darf ich den Kram wieder abmontieren und das dann höchstwahrscheinlich zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt.

Ich weiß, ich bin kompliziert...


----------



## Baer.nap (8. September 2012)

Nicht kompliziert aber einer der leute die

1. nichts ausgeben wollen
2. alles haben wollen

Und nun komm mir nicht mit nem aber! es gibt drölftausend möglichkeiten sich eine kühle karte zu besorgen wenn man bereit ist nen bisl tiefer in die tasche zugreifen


----------



## ile (8. September 2012)

Baer.nap schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht kompliziert aber einer der leute die
> 
> 1. nichts ausgeben wollen
> 2. alles haben wollen
> ...



Was nicht nötig wäre, wenn die Hersteller gleich 0,1 Sone im IDLE (!) hinbekommen, was JEDE Karte verträgt. 300+ Tacken will ich in der Tat nicht ausgeben, das stimmt.


----------



## Baer.nap (8. September 2012)

Liegt  unter anderem auch daran das man nicht nur.fuer den deutschen markt herstellt


----------



## ile (8. September 2012)

Baer.nap schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt  unter anderem auch daran das man nicht nur.fuer den deutschen markt herstellt



Hä? Was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## TuttiFrutti (10. September 2012)

das hat damit was zu tun, weil es in anderen ländern um einiges wärmer ist.


----------



## ile (11. September 2012)

TuttiFrutti schrieb:
			
		

> das hat damit was zu tun, weil es in anderen ländern um einiges wärmer ist.



Ach so, da sind dann 37 Grad im Idle zu viel?!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. September 2012)

Mechanisches Problem: Die meisten Lüfter lassen sich meist nur zwischen 25 und 100 Prozent Drehzahl regeln (wenn überhaupt).
Ist das gesamte Drehzahlspektrum auf hohe Leistung ausgelegt, liegt auch im Idle eine vergleichsweise hohe Drehzahl an, es geht dann einfach nicht leiser.

OC-Potential und niedrige Temperaturen werden meist höher gewichtet als richtige Laufruhe.
Bei den meisten Leuten sind die Ansprüche auch nicht so hoch  (120mm Lüfter sind bei 1000 RPM+ "unhörbar" und ähnliche Scherze)...

Ich würde mich auch über eine leise PCGH-Edition einer Performance-Grafikkarte freuen.
Die letzte (GTX 560 ti) war's leider schonmal nicht.


----------



## ile (11. September 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:
			
		

> Mechanisches Problem: Die meisten Lüfter lassen sich meist nur zwischen 25 und 100 Prozent Drehzahl regeln (wenn überhaupt).
> Ist das gesamte Drehzahlspektrum auf hohe Leistung ausgelegt, liegt auch im Idle eine vergleichsweise hohe Drehzahl an, es geht dann einfach nicht leiser.
> 
> OC-Potential und niedrige Temperaturen werden meist höher gewichtet als richtige Laufruhe.
> ...



Ja, deshalb nutzen BIOSmods meist nix. Aber es ist ja nun technisch kein Problem, Lüfter mit nem Drehzahlspektrum von 800-4500 statt 1050-4500 zu entwerfen...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. September 2012)

> Aber es ist ja nun technisch kein Problem, Lüfter mit nem Drehzahlspektrum von 800-4500 statt 1050-4500 zu entwerfen...


Jein. 
Ich vermute, dass es dann 800 - 4000 RPM wären. 
Der Stock-Kühler meiner HD 5850 verschluckt sich bei etwa 22% / 1000 RPM immer wieder (läuft stabil zwischen 1300 - 5000 RPM), bleibt hängen und röhrt dann richtig los. 

"Schuld" an der Situation sind nicht die Hersteller, sondern die Mehrheit der Kunden und Tester - vgl. den mittleren Teil meines vorhergegangenen Posts:



> _OC-Potential und niedrige Temperaturen werden meist höher gewichtet als richtige Laufruhe._
> Bei den meisten Leuten sind die Ansprüche auch nicht so hoch  (120mm Lüfter sind bei 1000 RPM+ "unhörbar" und ähnliche Scherze)...


----------

